# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > آموزش: بیایید با جاوا آشنا شویم - فصل 0 - مروری بر JDK و نصب NetBeans

## mohsensaghafi

*JDK چیست؟*
JDK که مخفف عبارت Java Development Toolkit می باشد ترکیبی از کامپایلر زبان جاوا، کلاس های کتابخانه ای (Java Class Libraries)  و JVM و فایل های راهنمای آنها می باشد. برای اینکه ما بتوانیم با استفاده از زبان برنامه نویسی جاوا، برنامه بنویسیم به این مجموعه نیاز داریم. دلیل این نیاز نوع نگاه زبان جاوا به نوع زبان است. همانطور که می دانید در بسیاری از زبانهای برنامه نویسی، برنامه شما به فایل های اجرایی ترجمه می شوند و سپس آن فایل اجرایی توسط سیستم عامل اجرا می شود. (مانند C++‎‎‎  و C ). جاوا برای کاهش مشکلاتی که اجرای برنامه ها توسط سیستم عامل بوجود می آید و برای افزایش امکاناتی که زبان برنامه نویسی در اختیار برنامه نویس قرار می دهد اقدام به تغییر نگرش نسبت به نوع کامپایلر کرد. زبان جاوا یک پلتفرم ایجاد نمود که تمام برنامه ها بر روی آن پلتفرم اجرا می شوند. و آن پلتفرم مستقیما با سیستم عامل در ارتباط است. به همین خاطر با تغییر پلتفرم از سیستم عامل به سیستم عامل دیگر، تمامی برنامه های بدون تغییر یا حتی بدون نیاز به کامپایل مجدد قابل اجرا هستند. به واسطه همین پلتفرم که جاوا به آن JVM می گوید این زبان به سرعت در تمامی زمینه ها رشد فراوان نمود. 
برای برنامه نویسی به زبان جاوا قبل از هر چیز، لازم است که JDK را بر روی سیستم خودمان نصب کنیم. سپس باید به انتخاب محیطی برای برنامه نویسی بپردازیم. من پیشنهاد می کنم برای برنامه نویسی win base حتماً NetBeans   را امتحان کنید. می توانید NetBeans به همراه JDK را از آدرس زیر دانلود کنید.
http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads...k_netbeans.jsp

*نصب NetBeans*
سپس اقدام به نصب آن برنامه کنید. تمامی تنظیمات پیش فرض برنامه را بپذیرید و مراحل نصب را تا انتها ادامه دهید.

*ساختن یک پروژه جدید در NetBeans* 
 برای شروع کار با برنامه Hello World که برنامه نام آشنای اول تمامی زبانها است شروع می کنیم. در ابتدا برنامه NetBeans  را باز کنید. سپس از گزینه File، گزینه  New Project  را انتخاب کنید.
سپس از پنجره باز شده، Java و سپس Java Application را انتخاب کنید. سپس Next  می فشاریم.

در پنجره بعدی نام پروژه را در قسمت Project Name وارد کنید. این نام باید unique باشد یعنی هیچ پروژه دیگری با این نام نباید وجود داشته باشد. همچنین نباید از Space در نام پروژه استفاده کرده باشید. تنها کاراکتر های مجاز حروف، اعداد و کاراکتر _ می باشد. 
برای شروع نام HelloWord را انتخاب کنید.

می توانید مسیر ذخیره شدن فایل ها را نیز تغییر دهید. پیشنهاد می کنم برای شروع این مسیر را تغییر ندهید.
پس از فشردن دکمه Finish پروژه شما ساخته شده است. می توانید آن را در لیست پروژه های خود ببینید. 


*اولین برنامه در جاوا*
برای شروع فایل Main را انتخاب کرده و کد زیر را درون تابع main وارد کنید. در فصل های بعد خواهید آموخت که در کلمه در این فایل به چه معنی است و هر فایل چگونه ساخته می شود و چگونه باید از آنها بهره برد.
System.out.println("Hello World!");
به بزرگی و کوچکی حروف دقت کنید. چون زبان جاوا مانند زبان C و C++‎‎‎ به بزرگی و کوچکی حروف حساس است. (case sensitive) . 

*اجرای اولین برنامه*
برای اجرای برنامه از لسیت پروژه ها، روی فایل main.java راست کلیک کنید و از منوی باز شده گزینه Run File را کلیک کنید. سپس برنامه شما برای اجرا آماده شده و برنامه اجرا می شود. 


*مشاهده خروجی*
در پایین صفحه شما می توانید خروجی برنامه خود را مشاهده نمایید.

حال تلاش نمایید که این خروجی را به اسم خود تغییر دهید. می توانید این خط برنامه را کپی کنید و به دفعات آن را past نمایید و خطوط متنوعی را چاپ نمایید.

----------


## rezaricky

ممنون عالی بود
لطفا ادامه بده

----------


## mohsensaghafi

سلام دوست عزیز.
ممنون از لطفتون. چشم حتما ادامه خواهد داشت. ان شاء الله.

----------


## سي شارپ

سلام و خسته نباشيد.
لطفا در مورد كامپايلر و محيط برنامه نويسي جاوا و همچنين كتابخانه هاي جاوا در محيط سيتم عامل گنو/لينوكس توضيح دهيد. و اينكه كتابخانه هاي جاوا در محيط هاي مختلف سيتم عامل ها فرق دارد يا خير. تشكر.

----------


## vbnovin

لطفا ادامه بدهید اگر همین کار را بخواهیم روی یک فرم بر یکlabel  نشان دهیم چگونه است 

اگر ممکن است همین مثال را برای خروچی پلتفرم موبایا نشان دهید 

همچنین کار با لیست باکس و data base  اگر کتاب خوبی است معرفی کنید لطفا

----------


## mahdi68

> لطفا ادامه بدهید اگر همین کار را بخواهیم روی یک فرم بر یکlabel  نشان دهیم چگونه است 
> 
> اگر ممکن است همین مثال را برای خروچی پلتفرم موبایا نشان دهید 
> 
> همچنین کار با لیست باکس و data base  اگر کتاب خوبی است معرفی کنید لطفا


برای label :
jLabel1.setText("Hello mahdi");
برای موبایل هم راه های زیادی وجود داره !!! مثلا یک فرم ایجاد کنید و عنوانش ست کنید دقیق بگین منظورتون به چه صورت هست کامل توضیح بدم
 form.setTitle("mahdi");

----------


## vbnovin

خسته نباشید مرسی .. متوجه شدم 
سوال در زمینه دیتا بیس دارم نمی دونم چطور میتوان با jdbc در محیط netBean کار کرد و یک tabel ساخت البته این سئوال را تو چند تا تایپیک پرسیدم کسی جواب نداده برام مهم ..
چطور میتوان در netBeans برنامه ای برای پلتفرم موبایل طراحی کرد و به بانکی رجوع کرده عملیات درج و جستجو و ... را انجام داد و خروجی فایل jar را داشته باشیم ؟
حداقل یک پروژه نمونه برای یاد گیری یا فایل توضیحی برامون بگذارد ممنونم چون دسترسی به کتاب netbean را ندارم تو بازار شهرمون نیست .....

منظور ازروی فرم نشان دادن اولا چطور میتوان به فرم جدید رفت بعد از پیغام و چطور باید برای رویداد کنترلهای فرم در روال مربوطه یا کلاس همان فرم برنامه نوشت با مثال یا نمونه سورس توضیح دهید لطفا

البته اول یک فرم درست کردم و روش label گذاشتم و اینطور نوشتم


```
 NewJFrame_hello.jLabel1.setText("Hello mahdi");
```

 ولی با خطا مواجه شدم ؟!

----------


## mahdi68

> چطور میتوان در netBeans برنامه ای برای پلتفرم موبایل طراحی کرد و به  بانکی رجوع کرده عملیات درج و جستجو و ... را انجام داد و خروجی فایل jar  را داشته باشیم ؟
> حداقل یک پروژه نمونه برای یاد گیری یا فایل توضیحی برامون بگذارد ممنونم  چون دسترسی به کتاب netbean را ندارم تو بازار شهرمون نیست .....


برای دیتابیس بر روی موبایل در مورد RMS  جستجو کنید. شما باید دنبال آموزش Java ME  بگردید نه netbeans چون اون فقط یک IDE  هست !!!



> لبته اول یک فرم درست کردم و روش label گذاشتم و اینطور نوشتم


یک label  به فرم اضافه کنید و به constroctor اون کدی که گذاشتم اضافه کنید کار میکنه بدون خطا

----------


## vbnovin

مرسی با تشکر 

آیا این RMS در محیط IDE توی netbeans وجود دارد یا نه اصلا باید از خیرش گذشت یا من با یادگیری فقط آموزش Java ME و با کمک netbeans می تونم توی همینجا دستورات را پیاده سازی کنم ممنونم اگر یک کتاب مناسب معرفی کنید

اصلا این محیط NETBEANs شرکت SUN   که بسیار میگن قوی چه قدرتی در اجرای این کار داره ... و در نوشتن کدهای جاوا و چه چیزهایی مناسبتر است

----------


## mahdi68

> مرسی با تشکر 
> 
> آیا این RMS در محیط IDE توی netbeans وجود دارد یا نه اصلا باید از خیرش گذشت یا من با یادگیری فقط آموزش Java ME و با کمک netbeans می تونم توی همینجا دستورات را پیاده سازی کنم ممنونم اگر یک کتاب مناسب معرفی کنید
> 
> اصلا این محیط NETBEANs شرکت SUN   که بسیار میگن قوی چه قدرتی در اجرای این کار داره ... و در نوشتن کدهای جاوا و چه چیزهایی مناسبتر است


همونطور که گفتم netbeans یک IDE هست همانند eclipse , visual studio, ... 
rms  سیستم مدیریت رکورد j2me هست که مکانیسمی برای ذخیره بلند مدت رکوردها و بازیابی آنها فراهم میکند .
ببینین انتخاب IDE به خود شخص بستگی داره ببینین با کدوم راحت هستین
در مورد کتاب هم برای شروع میتونین از کتاب های زیر استفاده کنید :
beginning J2ME و  J2ME in nutshell
موفق باشین

----------


## vbnovin

بازم تشکر از راهنماییتان آیا توی این کتاب ارتباط با دیتا بیس برای موبایل را هم گفته .. وبعد ار خواندن کتاب  توی محیط   نت بینز NetBeaqns انجام دادنش ممکن است  ..

لطفا یک نمونه سورس برام بزارید ممنونم دیگه تو دلم صبر نیست ...

----------


## mehdimdp

سلام
با تشکر از حرکت مثبت شما
فصل یک کی ارائه میشه؟

----------


## mohsensaghafi

سلام دوست عزیز.
به محض اینکه 2 ساعت زمان خالی پیدا کنم حتما فصل 1 هم میاد بیرون.
موفق و پیروز 
یا علی!

----------


## pouria_bayat

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> به محض اینکه 2 ساعت زمان خالی پیدا کنم حتما فصل 1 هم میاد بیرون.
> موفق و پیروز 
> یا علی!


لطفا ادامه بديد خيلي خوب بود.

----------


## nj2013

ما منتظریما !  :)

----------


## mohsensaghafi

دوستان فصل اول آپدیت شد. برای مطالعه به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید. با تشکر
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?p=1141889

----------


## hadi_mohammadi10

دوستان سلام!
بین IDE هایی که برای جاوا وجود داره کدوم مناسب تراند؟
eclipse یا netbeans ؟

----------


## محمد فدوی

شما الان بعد از ۵ سال این مطلب رو بالا آوردید که بهتره این‌کار انجام نشه. لطفا برای طرح سؤال یه موضوع جدید ایجاد کنید.
محیط‌های توسعه‌ی مشهور جاوا یعنی Eclipse، Netbeans و IntelliJ IDEA اساسا برتری زیادی به هم ندارن و طرف‌دارای خاص خودشون رو دارن. بهتره هرسه رو امتحان کنید و اونی که به نظرتون مناسب‌تر بود رو استفاده کنید. اگر هم زمان تست کردن هرسه رو ندارید من IntelliJ IDEA رو پیشنهاد می‌کنم که نسخه‌ی Community اون هم مجانیه. البته معنیش این نیست که این محیط بهتره... فقط به این دلیل که از نظر من این IDE محیط همه‌پسندتری داره.

----------

